# 1 Cor 6:3-4 - Two questions



## pbc561 (Aug 8, 2011)

For 1 Cor 6:3: 

How would Corinthians know they were to judge angels? Is there a scripture in the OT or NT written before 1 Cor that they could have known? or is it extra-biblical?

For 1 Cor 6:4:

NASB says: So if you have law courts dealing with matters of this life, *do you appoint them as judges who are of no account in the church?*

KJV says: If then ye have judgments of things pertaining to this life, *set them to judge who are least esteemed in the church.
*
Is the NASB right?


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 8, 2011)

You might find helpful a PDF word search "angels" of the Westminster Confession, including the Scripture proofs:
http://dev.prtsoffer.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Westminster_Confession.pdf


----------



## pbc561 (Aug 8, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> You might find helpful a PDF word search "angels" of the Westminster Confession, including the Scripture proofs:
> http://dev.prtsoffer.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Westminster_Confession.pdf


Thank you, but that resource does not address my questions.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 9, 2011)

The difference is in the Greek text used. The least esteemed in the church are a better choice than heathen magistrates.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 9, 2011)

The Greek texts are identical. The difference is in the mood of the verb and how to punctuate the sentence. The verb καθιζετε could be either indicative or imperative. The KJV takes it as an ironic imperative, not actually saying that the lowly esteemed should judge, but that it would be better than an outsider (as Joanna indicated). The NASB takes the verb as an indicative and punctuates it as a question. In either case, the main idea is that people outside the church shouldn't be judging inside the church.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 9, 2011)

CharlieJ said:


> The Greek texts are identical.


D'oh. I need to learn to check the Greek myself even when I agree with my source's conclusion! Haha.


----------



## clinpep05 (Aug 9, 2011)

pbc561 said:


> For 1 Cor 6:3:
> 
> How would Corinthians know they were to judge angels? Is there a scripture in the OT or NT written before 1 Cor that they could have known? or is it extra-biblical?
> 
> ...


----------

